# 1984 Fisher Marine Netter 16' Deluxe



## BLKLAB (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have been looking around the site for awhile. I'm ready to start my first build. I got a good deal on a 1984 Fisher Marine Netter 16' Deluxe. It's 16' long with a 48" flat bottom. Has a Mod V front. It has a 1971 Evinrude 18HP Fastwin outboard and a 2005 Minn Kota 55lb thrust trolling motor. Its sitting on a 1984 Rolco trailer. I'm looking to transform it into a nice river boat. It will be used primarily for getting to and from the duck blind, with the occasional joy ride and bowfishing. Had it out in the water and no leaking that I noticed. Outboard runs good but I may upgrade to a new (or newer) 25HP at some point. Trolling motor works good as well but I may leave it off. I'm looking to paint or finish the trailer with bedliner in black. Check and replace wiring as needed. And anything else needed. Finished look for boat would be black inside with a floor, maybe pods in the back with a fuel tank and battery compartment. Would like a nice deck up front and a middle bench. Outside will be black from the waterline down to the bottom. From the waterline up will be camo paint or vinyl stickers. It appears to have a aluminum floor under the carpet now but I'm not sure if theres wood underneath also. Not to worried about the budget on the build, I just want things to be done right and to my vision. Now, Where to start? Should I tear into trailer or boat first? Bring on the ideas and suggestions!


----------



## Kismet (Jul 9, 2012)

Professional research has found that it was by studying Tin boats, painted black inside, that development engineers conceived the Microwave oven.


:---) 


_OK, maybe not. but think it through._

Welcome.


----------



## DaveInGA (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, you might want to reconsider black as the color for the interior. You may find it to be quite hot in the summer.


----------



## BLKLAB (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion guys. The more people I talk to and the more I think about it I believe I will reconsider the black interior. Maybe I'll go with a dark green or gray.


----------



## BLKLAB (Jul 11, 2012)

I got time to start on removing the old floor and side walls. The side walls were styrofoam that was falling apart, and the floor was a cheaper foam that was holding water. I'm going to build a front deck with storage, and install foam in any extra space. I will also be building a middle bench with storage and foam. And the new floor will have foam underneath between the ribs.


----------



## BLKLAB (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I feel like I made some good progress today. I got the side walls and flooring all removed. It came out easier than anticpated. What a mess with that old foam though. It still needs a good scrub inside and out. I'm going to get some Steelflex ordered and line up my paint and stencils for a camo paint job.


----------



## BLKLAB (Jul 13, 2012)

Boat got a good pressure washing today. I need to sand the bottom and half way up the sides and it will be ready for steelflex.


----------



## rfd (Aug 12, 2012)

nice boat . i too have same boat but can't read the capacity plate . wonder if you can post a picture or send me the information on the plate thanks for help


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 12, 2012)

I seen what you done to your boat and you cannot beat it =D>


----------

